# Biden Calls Shop Manager a 'Smartass' After Taxes Remark



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

#2 ass hole in the news.

*Biden Calls Shop Manager a 'Smartass' After Taxes Remark*



WISN
Joe Biden calls a Wisconsin custard shop manager a 'smartass' after the man says the vice president's dessert will be on the house if he can lower taxes.
Biden made the comment after the Kopp's Frozen Custard shop manager told him that his dessert would be on the house if he lowered taxes.
"What do we owe you?" Biden is heard saying in footage captured by WISN-TV.
"Don't worry, it's on us," the manager replied. "Lower our taxes and we'll call it [the custard] even."
"Why don't you say something nice instead of being a smartass all the time?" Biden said a few minutes later.
Biden had walked in to Kopp's mistakenly asking for ice cream instead of custard.

*List of Joe Biden's Political Blunders*
*More Words of Wisdom from the VP*
*Biden to Visit Gulf Coast Next Week*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually Biden's remark is very accurate of the Obama administration's attitude towards the American worker/business owner. Without realizing it Biden and his constant stupid comments are very telling...but he doesn't even know it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

That shop owner acted stupidly, he should have charged him a few hundrend thousand.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Beer summit?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Biden should be careful when making comments. A Dunbass calling a voter Smartass


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> He then added that he and the current administration "inherited a god-awful mess."


Look! Its the rich-white-liberal man's version of "George Bush doesn't care about black people."


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Beer summit?


No actually ice cream summit!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*America Calls Biden a "Douchebag" After Smartass Rema**rk.*

well at least half of us called biden a douchebag the last election. let's hope this November the rest of America can call him a DB too !


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Biden is just still pissy because his feelings were hurt in the RS article.. haha

>>> Unable to help themselves, he and his staff imagine the general dismissing the vice president with a good one-liner. "Are you asking about Vice President Biden?" McChrystal says with a laugh. "Who's that?" "Biden?" suggests a top adviser. "Did you say: Bite Me?" <<<

The Runaway General | Rolling Stone Politics


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good Lord. If this guy was any dumber he'd be a tree stump.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Too bad he wasn't a stump, Mozz has good experiance with removing stumps.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ever see someone walking down the street and you know just by looking at them beyond a reasonable doubt they are a douche bag? That person is Joe Biden.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok, so it's permissible for the Vice President, the second most powerful (arguably laughable, yes) person in the world, to call a fellow human being and successful business man, a smartass. On a national venue..

But it's _not _ok for a general to call his boss a _dumbass_.. And the general must quit his job...

I'm offended and think Joe should quit his job and move away in the middle of the night...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Contact the White House | The White House

Send emails stating biteme shouls leave.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Ok, so it's permissible for the Vice President, the second most powerful (arguably laughable, yes) person in the world, to call a fellow human being and successful business man, a smartass. On a national venue..
> 
> But it's _not _ok for a general to call his boss a _dumbass_.. And the general must quit his job...
> 
> I'm offended and think Joe should quit his job and move away in the middle of the night...


Would anyone realize he's gone?:teeth_smile:


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow and people liked to call George W Bush stupid. This guy makes Bush look like Einstein. It's like every other day this simpleton is caught putting his foot in his mouth with a stupid comment. What a country.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

trueblue said:


> Would anyone realize he's gone?:teeth_smile:


Maybe his Elementary school tutor or the ice cream man, but no one important would care....


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess everyone missed the fact that Biden had a smile on his face and was obviously kidding around with guy. The morons on the Fox and Friends morning show had the manager, Scott Borkin (he not not really a successful business owner as he was discribed in a previos post, he is the manager of Kopps Custard Shop) on their fair and balanced entertainment program and tried to make more of this then it actually was. The guy had nothing but kind words for the VP. So, I guess we don't have a new Joe (who really never was a plumber) here. I will take Biden over the evil Cheney any day.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

cpd4720 said:


> I guess everyone missed the fact that Biden had a smile on his face and was obviously kidding around with guy. The morons on the Fox and Friends morning show had the manager, Scott Borkin (he not not really a successful business owner as he was discribed in a previos post, he is the manager of Kopps Custard Shop) on their fair and balanced entertainment program and tried to make more of this then it actually was. The guy had nothing but kind words for the VP. So, I guess we don't have a new Joe (who really never was a plumber) here. I will take Biden over the evil Cheney any day.


It sounds just like you are a true DUMMYCRAT.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

cpd4720 said:


> I guess everyone missed the fact that Biden had a smile on his face and was obviously kidding around with guy. The morons on the Fox and Friends morning show had the manager, Scott Borkin (he not not really a successful business owner as he was discribed in a previos post, he is the manager of Kopps Custard Shop) on their fair and balanced entertainment program and tried to make more of this then it actually was. The guy had nothing but kind words for the VP. So, I guess we don't have a new Joe (who really never was a plumber) here. I will take Biden over the evil Cheney any day.


I've called people an "asshole" and I had a smile on my face and I wasn't kidding. As for the the guy having nothing but kind words for the VP...well let's just say if he didn't say something nice I bet the IRS would have paid him a visit. That's how this administration operates.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

cpd4720 said:


> I guess everyone missed the fact that Biden had a smile on his face and was obviously kidding around with guy. The morons on the Fox and Friends morning show had the manager, Scott Borkin (he not not really a successful business owner as he was discribed in a previos post, he is the manager of Kopps Custard Shop) on their fair and balanced entertainment program and tried to make more of this then it actually was. The guy had nothing but kind words for the VP. So, I guess we don't have a new Joe (who really never was a plumber) here. I will take Biden over the evil Cheney any day.


Wow, hellavu defense.. Smiling after getting caught fucking up is a common response for the unintelligent, the moronic and even kids. Oops, tee hee, ya got me (smile).. Borkin's not a successful business man? So in your world, being the manager of a business (in this economy) is no big deal? Or maybe I should say; not a fucking big deal (another Biden chestnut) Jeez, how's the view way up their on your pedestal?

At least Cheney didn't hand over this country to the terrorists like the current pussies are...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cpd4720 said:


> I guess everyone missed the fact that Biden had a smile on his face and was obviously kidding around with guy. The morons on the Fox and Friends morning show had the manager, Scott Borkin (he not not really a successful business owner as he was discribed in a previos post, he is the manager of Kopps Custard Shop) on their fair and balanced entertainment program and tried to make more of this then it actually was. The guy had nothing but kind words for the VP. So, I guess we don't have a new Joe (who really never was a plumber) here. I will take Biden over the evil Cheney any day.


I don't care if he thinks he was joking. It was an inappropriate comment for someone in his positon to make. His lack of an internal edit button is irritating at the least. He is the vice president of the Unites Sates, that type of language is unbecoming of his position. Yet, he feels he can drop whatever verbal turds he wants & get away with it with a smile. It's wrong, plain & simple. Parents have enough to worry about without having to get called in to the principal's office because junior learned a new word from the VP.

Oh, and if one more person comapres obama/biden to Bush/Cheney I'm going to have to choke someone. Bush & Cheney are gone. Got that? They're gone. They are no longer the problem. But, the reason you don't make the comparison with McCain/Palin is because it wouldn't make your guys look good. So if you choose to stay on top of current events, your comment should have read "I will take Biden over the [lovely Palin] any day." Me too, I would bet money that she could get him on the business end of a pitch fork & hold him over her head for everyone to see.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> It sounds just like you are a true DUMMYCRAT.


Nope not a Democrat. I was a registered Republican from the time I could vote till 2006. Now unenrolled. Our one term Governor Willard Romney and Bush II drove me out of the party. But I will be voting for Charlie Baker in November.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Our one term Governor Willard Romney and Bush II drove me out of the party.*_

so you voted for osama ?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Biden is a joke.


----------

